# كل اللهجات : المبني للمجهول



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية المبني للمجهول كالتالي

أمثلة

سُمِعتُ = تّسمعتْ
ttesme3t
سُمِعتَ / سُمِعتِ  = تّسمعتِ
ttesme3ti
سُمِعَ = تّسمع
ttesme3
سُمِعَت = تّسمعات
ttsem3ât
سُمِعنا = تّسمعنا
ttesme3nâ
سُمِعتُم / سُمِعتُنّ  = تّسمعتوا
ttesme3tô
سُمِعوا / سُمِعنَ = تّسمعوا
ttsem3ô​


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نقول
سُمِعتُ = انْسَمعِت
سُمعتَ = انْسَمعت
سُمعَ = انْسَمَع
سُمعَتْ = انْسَمْعَت
سُمعنا = انسَمَعْنا
سمعتم\ سمعتن = انْسَمَعْتوا
سمعوا\ سمعن = انْسَمَعوا​


----------



## إسكندراني

بالمصري
]
سُمِعتُ = إتْسَمَعْتْ
سُمعتَ = إتْسَمَعْتْ
سُمعَ = إتْسَمَعْ
سُمعَتْ = إتْسَمَعِت
سُمعنا = إتسَمَعْنا
سمعتم\ سمعتن = إتْسَمَعْتوا (أو إتسمعتم)ـ
سمعوا\ سمعن = إتسمعوا (أو إتسمعُم)ـ​]


----------



## momai

بالسوري ذات اللهجة الاردنية تمامااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إسكندراني

ردا على نفسي فإن أهل القاهرة وبعض المحافظات الأخرى يقلبون بعض الفتحات كسرات


----------

